# Old & New



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

Major improvement. How many conductors are you going to have in the wireway?


----------



## matapus (May 1, 2008)

The before pictures look like a squid attacked the panel!


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

matapus said:


> The before pictures look like a squid attacked the panel!


:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

matapus said:


> The before pictures look like a squid attacked the panel!


Someone stuffed a whole passel of Smurfs into the panel and put the cover on. The Smurfs weren't crushed..... they were *extruded*!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

That is a nice looking piece of work. But the after pictures still have some exposed smurf. 362.10 permits exposed smurf unless 362.12 doesn't allow it. 362.12 says see 362.12(7), 362.10(5) and 362.10(7) first.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I've never seen ENT used like that before...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks like you guys bumped the service size up a good bit too. Got any outside pics?


----------



## htneighbors (Jan 23, 2009)

I guess I should have titled it - BEFORE & DURING! That's the reason for the smurf being spotted in the newer photos. We left their old service operational during the install of the new. 

I don't recall exactly how many conductors went in the wireway, but I do derating - there were over 30!

Here are a couple of outside photos prior to install of the new meter.


----------

